# R15-500 0x1069 Discussion / Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

R15-500 
Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108508

This version is not national.


----------



## xde18 (Oct 22, 2007)

Got it today 1:39am 11-7-07


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Earl - It's not noted in the release notes, but are there any special tricks to using the 15 Tick Marks? Any special press-and-hold combo? Thanks.

In the post [post=1270231]R15-500 0x1069[/post]:


Earl Bonovich said:


> R15-500 - 0x1169
> Staggered National Release: 11/07/2007
> 
> *Improved*
> ...


----------



## newswatcher (Nov 21, 2004)

What is "skip to tick"? Thanks...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

newswatcher said:


> What is "skip to tick"? Thanks...


On the HR20 and TiVo software, there are tick marks located every 15 minutes in a 1/2 hour or 1 hour recording. The tick marks can be 1/2 hour apart in longer recordings. On TiVo, you can jump ahead to the next tick mark by pressing FFW and then tapping the SKIP button. On the HR20, you can jump ahead to the next tick mark by pressing and holding FFW. (You can go in the reverse direction to the previous tick mark with corresponding keys: REW + REPLAY on TiVo, and press and hold REW on the HR20.)

I'll be curious to see how skip to tick works on the R15 - if it's still press and hold, like the HR20, or some other combination of keys ...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> On the HR20 and TiVo software, there are tick marks located every 15 minutes in a 1/2 hour or 1 hour recording. The tick marks can be 1/2 hour apart in longer recordings. On TiVo, you can jump ahead to the next tick mark by pressing FFW and then tapping the SKIP button. On the HR20, you can jump ahead to the next tick mark by pressing and holding FFW. (You can go in the reverse direction to the previous tick mark with corresponding keys: REW + REPLAY on TiVo, and press and hold REW on the HR20.)
> 
> I'll be curious to see how skip to tick works on the R15 - if it's still press and hold, like the HR20, or some other combination of keys ...


It works the same as the HR20.


----------



## newswatcher (Nov 21, 2004)

Thank you. Of course "skip and tick" presumes you even have a buffer to tick to...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

First time in a LONG time, I had an issue with my R15:

Tuesday Night: Went to bed and left an XM station on as background music.
Wedensday Night: Turned on the R15... XM Screen was up, but the "audio" was from the the tuned History Channel (that was recorded on earlier in the day).

Had to change channels, to get things re-synced up


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> It works the same as the HR20.


It sounds from the release notes that the "15 ticks" is something new, so I wasn't sure if there would be a new way to navigate to them. Looking at this again, I wonder if the release notes didn't instead mean to say "15 minute ticks" or something to that affect? Oh well, I guess I have to wait for the release and then see how it works!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

newswatcher said:


> Thank you. Of course "skip and tick" presumes you even have a buffer to tick to...


Mine only works on recordings.If I try to depress the FF for 3 seconds in live buffer
it goes to the start of the program I'm watching.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> It sounds from the release notes that the "15 ticks" is something new, so I wasn't sure if there would be a new way to navigate to them. Looking at this again, I wonder if the release notes didn't instead mean to say "15 minute ticks" or something to that affect? Oh well, I guess I have to wait for the release and then see how it works!


That's what I thought too,cause that's the way it is on my local channels.Then I went to the CNN channel and pressed play to see the live buffer and in that mode
there are several tick marks.

Update: This morning in the live buffer there is the same amount of ticks in the local channel as in the CNN channels(7).

Skip to Tick now working in my live buffer in my local channel !.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> On the HR20 and TiVo software, there are tick marks located every 15 minutes in a 1/2 hour or 1 hour recording. The tick marks can be 1/2 hour apart in longer recordings. On TiVo, you can jump ahead to the next tick mark by pressing FFW and then tapping the SKIP button. On the HR20, you can jump ahead to the next tick mark by pressing and holding FFW. (You can go in the reverse direction to the previous tick mark with corresponding keys: REW + REPLAY on TiVo, and press and hold REW on the HR20.)
> 
> I'll be curious to see how skip to tick works on the R15 - if it's still press and hold, like the HR20, or some other combination of keys ...


Believe me I would much rather have it work like the HR20 and R15 compared to how it works on the Tivo.

But of course if the Tivo worked different it wouldn't be skip to tick.


----------



## newswatcher (Nov 21, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> Believe me I would much rather have it work like the HR20 and R15 compared to how it works on the Tivo.


Now that I have the R15 in my bedroom (but still have my Hughes DVR80 TiVo in the livingroom) I miss the smoothness of FFW and REW holding the respective keys down as compared to the R15, which is far from smooth (doesn't stop on a dime like the TiVo, and is herky-jerky in those modes). I may go back to my reserve TiVo DVR40 and upgrade it to more hours for the bedroom and just dump the R15 altogether.

DTV Retention sympathized immensely with my consternation over the R15 versus my TiVo and offered me a $150 credit to my account (to keep me on with them) if I decide to upgrade my DVR40 with a weaknees upgrade HD in hours. I may take them up on this since I REALLY miss the DTB and the TiVo guide a lot. Must make a decison on this shortly since it looks like the R15 will never be dual tuner buffer capable and I absolutely hate the R15 Guide. Can't beat TiVo IMHO. Boy, do I miss it in the bedroom...:eek2:


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

this ffautocorrect is really annoying. bring old ff back or toggle!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lantian said:


> this ffautocorrect is really annoying. bring old ff back or toggle!


FFAC is not on x1,only x2,x3,and x4.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

newswatcher said:


> Now that I have the R15 in my bedroom (but still have my Hughes DVR80 TiVo in the livingroom) I miss the smoothness of FFW and REW holding the respective keys down as compared to the R15, which is far from smooth (doesn't stop on a dime like the TiVo, and is herky-jerky in those modes). I may go back to my reserve TiVo DVR40 and upgrade it to more hours for the bedroom and just dump the R15 altogether.
> 
> DTV Retention sympathized immensely with my consternation over the R15 versus my TiVo and offered me a $150 credit to my account (to keep me on with them) if I decide to upgrade my DVR40 with a weaknees upgrade HD in hours. I may take them up on this since I REALLY miss the DTB and the TiVo guide a lot. Must make a decison on this shortly since it looks like the R15 will never be dual tuner buffer capable and I absolutely hate the R15 Guide. Can't beat TiVo IMHO. Boy, do I miss it in the bedroom...:eek2:


Sorry to hear,but at least you have a choice because D* still supports the DirecTivos.

I on the other hand have never had Tivo.So in my mind the work around of recording both programs works for me.Also when you see the efforts that D* is
making to make the R15 a better DVR,I know the R15 will only get better.


----------



## newswatcher (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope so, Jhon69. All I want is two things: more TiVo-like "Guide" (where you can see more than four movies per channel per station) and dual tuner buffering without having to record them (how archaic!). But then it'd be a TiVo, right?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

newswatcher said:


> I hope so, Jhon69. All I want is two things: more TiVo-like "Guide" (where you can see more than four movies per channel per station) and dual tuner buffering without having to record them (how archaic!). But then it'd be a TiVo, right?


That would be true unless D* decides to support those features.You know on the
weaknees website they do a comparision between the DirecTivo and the R15.Now
being a Tivo website you would think they would really put down the R15,but they
didn't.They pointed out the R15 had features they liked while the DirecTivo also had features they liked.Who would have figured that.


----------



## styrum (Nov 11, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> R15-500 has started a staggered national release of 0x1069
> Release Notes:


It's 0x1169 on mine. Lovely, not only it still locks up all the time (despite the added "disk checking"), but when it freezes during playback it now loses not only the program that was being recorded at that moment but also several earlier programs (from the same channel) for which recording had been completed already (I observed it to lose up to 4 hours back)!


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

what is ffac anyway? what i find annoying and only started after this update is when ff at 4x when i press play it doesn't stop where i want it to. it goes back bout 2 minutes


----------



## newswatcher (Nov 21, 2004)

Jhon69 said:


> That would be true unless D* decides to support those features.You know on theweaknees website they do a comparision between the DirecTivo and the R15.Now being a Tivo website you would think they would really put down the R15,but they didn't.They pointed out the R15 had features they liked while the DirecTivo also had features they liked.Who would have figured that.


But you'll also see that weaknees adds this on their site:

"DIRECTV R15 DVR
100 Hours of Recording Time; Three Months Parts and Labor warranty through the manufacturer.
Sorry, we are no longer selling this item."


```
http://www.weaknees.com/directv-tivo.php
```
So they did, it is implied, did sell it at one time but quit for some reason...

Sounds like they (being TiVo only) don't want anything to do with it, no adding hours, or anything. I think they are being polite; I'd like to see what they said about the R15. Have a link? Thanks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

newswatcher said:


> But you'll also see that weaknees adds this on their site:
> 
> "DIRECTV R15 DVR
> 100 Hours of Recording Time; Three Months Parts and Labor warranty through the manufacturer.
> ...


You might be reading a lot into a simple statement that the R15 is no longer sold at Weaknees. For one thing, unless it's sold at FULL price, it's being leased. For another, only OWNED receivers may be altered, so Weaknees would have to SELL at FULL price. Maybe they didn't get a lot of takers at FULL price, so it wasn't worth their time ...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

newswatcher said:


> But you'll also see that weaknees adds this on their site:
> 
> "DIRECTV R15 DVR
> 100 Hours of Recording Time; Three Months Parts and Labor warranty through the manufacturer.
> ...


This review was in 2005.Man what a difference 2 years make!.

http://www.wkblog.com/2005/12/the_weaknees_r10_r15_compariso.html


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Lantian said:


> what is ffac anyway? what i find annoying and only started after this update is when ff at 4x when i press play it doesn't stop where i want it to. it goes back bout 2 minutes


I would imagine they need to fine tune it.I use Fast Forward Auto Correction(FFAC)
on x2 and it comes out exactly where I want it to.Anything above x2 and man is that speed cooking or what.

I think x3 and x4 is ludicrous speed!:eek2:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

styrum said:


> It's 0x1169 on mine. Lovely, not only it still locks up all the time (despite the added "disk checking"), but when it freezes during playback it now loses not only the program that was being recorded at that moment but also several earlier programs (from the same channel) for which recording had been completed already (I observed it to lose up to 4 hours back)!


Suggest you try a reformat.If you still have problems call D* for a replacement.:welcome_s
It is 0x1169.


----------



## croba (Nov 11, 2007)

you keep saying to reformat how do you do that also my r15 freezes up have to restart to make it work again


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

croba said:


> you keep saying to reformat how do you do that also my r15 freezes up have to restart to make it work again


Menu/Settings/Setup/Reset/Reset Everything/When you see the blue screen,press
the Record button and Down Arrow on the R15 receiver at the same time for 20 seconds.When you release both buttons the screen will go from blue to black.The
record button light will come on showing that the R15 is reformatting then go out.
Then you will need to resetup your R15.

Doing a Reformat will totally clear the R15.You will lose recordings you have and you will lose your Favorites list.If your using Parental you will need to reset that up too.A reformat takes your new software and installs it as your original software
.Also if you don't turn your R15 off at night you should,that is when the R15 does
it's cleanup work.

If you do this and still have lockups,then you need to call DirecTV for a replacement R15.

On Parental your choices will change but you should still retain your password.
Also make sure your R15 does not have anything stacked on top of it and it's over heating.
and make sure it's plugged into a surge suppressor.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> You might be reading a lot into a simple statement that the R15 is no longer sold at Weaknees. For one thing, unless it's sold at FULL price, it's being leased. For another, only OWNED receivers may be altered, so Weaknees would have to SELL at FULL price. Maybe they didn't get a lot of takers at FULL price, so it wasn't worth their time ...


From a thread on this a year and a half ago:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=528256&postcount=68



cobra2225 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Wolffpack
> I haven't seen these linked here before. The first was only posted yesterday and the second is what I would view as a reasonable review of the R15. Just thought I'd post the links for those that want to be kept up to date:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

what does ff autocorrect supposed to do?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Lantian said:


> what does ff autocorrect supposed to do?


I think that when FF'ing at 2X, 3X or 4X and you hit play, it skips back a few seconds before playing.


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

more like 2 minutes


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

All R15-500 usrs should now have this version on their systems.

The rollout has been compelted.


----------



## ncguy68 (Mar 22, 2006)

The FF Auto Correct feature is driving me crazy. If they plan to keep this feature they need to give you the option of turning it off. They made the situation much worse with this feature. It was more accurate BEFORE. When FF at #3 it will skip back 2-3 minutes. It skips back midway through commercials.

I also wish you could turn off automatic updates...so the system does not download updates on its own. The last two software versions were as close to perfect as I needed it to be and I would much prefer to have the other version.

Bill


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ncguy68 said:


> The FF Auto Correct feature is driving me crazy. If they plan to keep this feature they need to give you the option of turning it off. They made the situation much worse with this feature. It was more accurate BEFORE. When FF at #3 it will skip back 2-3 minutes. It skips back midway through commercials.
> 
> I also wish you could turn off automatic updates...so the system does not download updates on its own. The last two software versions were as close to perfect as I needed it to be and I would much prefer to have the other version.
> 
> Bill


The option is remaining... and there are no plans to make it optional.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I was watching a recorded program and recording another program.Tried to use replay and it would not work.

While a program was recording tried to play another recorded program and the screen went dark.Had to go into the List and try again this time it worked.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ncguy68 said:


> The FF Auto Correct feature is driving me crazy. If they plan to keep this feature they need to give you the option of turning it off. They made the situation much worse with this feature. It was more accurate BEFORE. When FF at #3 it will skip back 2-3 minutes. It skips back midway through commercials.
> 
> I also wish you could turn off automatic updates...so the system does not download updates on its own. The last two software versions were as close to perfect as I needed it to be and I would much prefer to have the other version.
> 
> Bill


If you use FF at x1 there should not be any auto correct.I have found
x2 to be the best speed to run auto correct.


----------



## ncguy68 (Mar 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The option is remaining... and there are no plans to make it optional.


I'm curious to know why they added it in the first place? When I fast forward I do not want to go in rewind. There are times when I fast forward for a minute or two and end up right back where I started. Tonight while watching survivor I tried to FF through a commercial break and when I hit play it went back almost 5 minutes to the beginning of the commerical break. I had to FF at 1X to get control.

If they had made it optional it would be fine, but to force it is wrong. There should be an option to turn it off.

After almost two years I was completely happy with the R15. Now the transport control is worse than it ever was. The FF on my R15 is totaly useless now unless I forward at 1X. Hopefully they will fix it soon or come February when my contract is up Directv loses a 10 year customer.


----------



## ncguy68 (Mar 22, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> If you use FF at x1 there should not be any auto correct.I have found
> x2 to be the best speed to run auto correct.


1X is too slow. 2X and above causes it to rewind too far when I press play. It would be nice if you could hit another button to stop the old way or better yet have a way to turn it off.

Directv is worse than Microsoft. At least Microsoft gives you the ability to pick what upgrades you want installed.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

FF Auto Correct was added so when the DVR is running passed commericials and you see the program coming on you press play it will back up a few frames so you
are at the begining of the program.Without it if you would press play you would be
passed the begining of the program.I find this feature to be very accurate on x2.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ncguy68 said:


> 1X is too slow. 2X and above causes it to rewind too far when I press play. It would be nice if you could hit another button to stop the old way or better yet have a way to turn it off.
> 
> Directv is worse than Microsoft. At least Microsoft gives you the ability to pick what upgrades you want installed.


If you find your passed the start of the program just push replay a couple of times.


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

Skip-to-tick seems to work nicely on previously recorded programs.

But it doesn't seem to work at all on programs which are still in the buffer.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

ncguy68 said:


> 1X is too slow. 2X and above causes it to rewind too far when I press play.


I feel the 2x is pretty good and much improved. Now when I 2x through commercials I am about where I should be with the rewind, much more like my tivo (which is good).


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ncguy68 said:


> 1X is too slow. 2X and above causes it to rewind too far when I press play. It would be nice if you could hit another button to stop the old way or better yet have a way to turn it off.


Have you tried using slip? I find that tapping it 6 times is just about right to skip through commercial breaks.


----------



## tonyc (Jun 12, 2006)

I have three R-15-500 receivers, 2 of them received the download, the 3rd did not .so i decided to force the download. all that downloads is 115c, i don't understand why 1069 does not download.:eek2:


----------



## ncguy68 (Mar 22, 2006)

tonyc said:


> I have three R-15-500 receivers, 2 of them received the download, the 3rd did not .so i decided to force the download. all that downloads is 115c, i don't understand why 1069 does not download.:eek2:


WOW I sure wish I could stop my R15 from downloading anymore updates. If I knew what to break to stop it I would.

The last update has made the FF useless. It's almost easier to let it play through the commercials.

I have a new HP Media Center PC with an HD TV tuner card and the ability to work like a DVR. I orignally had no plans to use it as a DVR because I was satisfied with the R15 but that changed with this last upgrade. No point paying $6 a month for something you can have for free.

I seem to be the only one who's R15 is out of control with this upgrade. Others have said the FF autocorrect works fine at 2X, but mine mine will not skip back a few seconds...it skips back a few minutes and you end up back where you started.. I have to fast forward several minutes AHEAD of where I want it to stop and then half the time I either over run it or miss part of the program.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ncguy68 said:


> WOW I sure wish I could stop my R15 from downloading anymore updates. If I knew what to break to stop it I would.
> 
> The last update has made the FF useless. It's almost easier to let it play through the commercials.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your having problems thought our suggestions would help.Doesn't sound like it's working right so first suggestion is try a Menu Reset and if that doesn't work a Reformat.Hope one of these suggestions helps.Good Luck!.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I've got a sl for Reaper. Right now next Tuesday's episode is not showing in the TDL, but it has the r)) indicator in the guide and the r)) also appears with the show when I list all episodes. I have no idea why the to do list doesn't show it.


----------



## SportingFan9 (Mar 20, 2004)

My R15 is listing the s/w as 1169 :eek2:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

SportingFan9 said:


> My R15 is listing the s/w as 1169 :eek2:


Isn't that the CE software? You won't normally upgrade or change from CE to national release automatically.

Carl


----------



## ncguy68 (Mar 22, 2006)

I found a work around to the FF Autocorrect feature. Instead of pressing play to stop the FF I press Pause. When I press pause it does not 'skip' back. It takes a little getting used to, but it's better than before.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ncguy68 said:


> I found a work around to the FF Autocorrect feature. Instead of pressing play to stop the FF I press Pause. When I press pause it does not 'skip' back. It takes a little getting used to, but it's better than before.


Good Deal.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Isn't that the CE software? You won't normally upgrade or change from CE to national release automatically.
> 
> Carl


1169 went national.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Just wanted to report an issue that occurred on Friday, 16 November. My kids and I were playing GameLounge and the receiver froze for the first time. I did a RBR and was presented with the beginning of the guided setup. After completing the setup I had lost all items in the todo list and manually had to setup recordings for some episodes tonight and other episodes such as Heroes. I also lost my favorite channels list. Everything else appears ok. Wanted to report this issue with this software version.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I also had a problem when using GameLounge yesterday. At 7:04pm I got the message that it need to change channels to record Scooby Doo. The problem is, Scooby Doo started at 7:00pm.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

1169 > Had the following happen last night.

Was recording 2 programs, so I figured I would breeze through the Dirty Jobs I had on disk.
Went to the list, selected the program then play, screen went black for 5 seconds or so, then jumped out to one of the channels being recorderd.
Went back to the list, selected it again, screen went black for 5 secs or so then the message "Amazing Races is currently recording... do you want to stop?"
Said to keep recording, went back to the list a third time, selected, screen black for 5 or so seconds, started playing Dirty Jobs.

The third time really is a charm...


----------



## victor20170 (Nov 21, 2005)

This has been the worst update for my receiver. It keeps on rebooting on its own every so often. After that happens, I lose whatever I was recording before the reboot.

Victor


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

victor20170 said:


> This has been the worst update for my receiver. It keeps on rebooting on its own every so often. After that happens, I lose whatever I was recording before the reboot.
> 
> Victor


Suggest doing a hard reset.That's when you unplug the R15 for 5 minutes.If that doesn't help check out my post in this thread on how to reformat the R15.If that doesn't work contact DirecTV your hard drive is going bad.Good Luck!


----------



## uslimey (Mar 13, 2006)

I have 40 Series Links and they are set to first run. Every show, first run and repeats are showing up as to be recorded in the guide. Go to To Do Listand only one show is set to record. How can I correct the quide which now I cannot trust to be correct?

Thanks, Sue


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

uslimey said:


> I have 40 Series Links and they are set to first run. Every show, first run and repeats are showing up as to be recorded in the guide. Go to To Do Listand only one show is set to record. How can I correct the quide which now I cannot trust to be correct?
> 
> Thanks, Sue


I don't think you can. This is a new bug that was introduced a few weeks back in a CE that's since been released to the general public.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

*Issue:* Could not change channel while recording two programs Saturday evening at approximately 4:45 p.m.

*What Happened:* I went into the master bedroom the other night and attempted to change the channel to catch the tail-end of the Tennessee-Kentucky game while I got dressed to go out. I turned on the TV and tried to manually enter the channel number to 5, the Nashville CBS local. There was no response when I entered the channel number. I could pause, FF, RW, etc. but I could not change channels. I did not even get the usual warning about interrupting the ongoing recordings and asking which one to cancel. A quick review of the Playlist showed that two programs were recording (I believe one of them was Scrubs on Comedy Central but I don't recall the second one). I could not get either program to stop recording manually. I was able to initiate a GUI reset.

Interestingly, when the unit had completed its reboot, the active tuner had switched to channel 5.


----------

